

223 mashups to discover, bookmark, annotate, share and collaborate. - saad0105050
http://bobstumpel.blogspot.com/2008/04/bookmarking-20-223-ways-to-validate.html

======
michael_dorfman
223 bookmarking sites-- that's mind-boggling. I wonder if any of these
actually stand out from the crowd in some way.

(NB: In this case, "I wonder" means "I'd be interested enough to hear, but not
nearly interested enough to investigate for myself.")

~~~
gaika
Del.icio.us for the number of users, being first, and the quality of
information. Otherwise I wonder too :) (link in the profile).

